# John Deere 828D oil type.



## Roger34 (12 mo ago)

I have a 1999 828D snowblower. Runs like a champ. What’s the best engine oil to put into it? It has the Tecumseh motor. I was thinking 5w30 synthetic. Thanks for the help.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

That will work.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

5W30* Full Synthetic* is correct ....


----------



## Roger34 (12 mo ago)

farmer52 said:


> That will work.


Thank you much.


----------



## Roger34 (12 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> 5W30* Full Synthetic* is correct ....


Thanks!


----------

